

Text as a Database - Linux tool for performing SQL-like statements on text data - harelba
https://github.com/harelba/q

======
drKarl
Interesting concept... but you might as well use the standard tools.

Look at one of the examples:

q "SELECT COUNT(1) FROM exampledatafile"

The output will be exactly as if we ran the wc -l

I would rather use wc -l

~~~
harelba
The standard tools are great, and I love them - It's not a tool for replacing
them. The example above is the simplest one so people would get the concept (I
would use wc -l in that case as well). However, once you need more complex
stuff (such as the total-size-per-date example), the standard tools are not
enough, not to mention expressions on numeric data, limits, sorting by
expression, etc. I kindly offer you to read the complete README in the link,
maybe it'll change your mind. Thanks.

